# Want to know which wine pairs with biscuits and gravy?



## heatherd (Mar 18, 2019)

Wine Folly has you covered, as well as what to pair with Denver omelette, chicken&waffles, eggs Benadict, and steel cut oatmeal.

https://winefolly.com/tutorial/wine...laxo9lxe6epira0d0gdnciizwc5pafmwbynuok-rjreci

_[img class="i-amphtml-intrinsic-sizer" role="presentation" aria-hidden="true" alt="" src='datamage/svg+xml;charset=utf-8,

_
_
*Biscuits & Gravy*

*Wine Pairings:* Barbera, Blaufränkisch, or Cabernet Franc (serve slightly chilled)

Thick, gooey, salty gravy on top of fluffy biscuits: this is the quintessential greasy spoon breakfast. With every bite, you’ll find yourself reaching for something wet to wash it down.

The ideal wine is going to have a touch of tannin (again, to scrape the fat) and moderate acidity to quench your thirst. Barbera makes an ideal choice. The high acidity in this Italian red is perfect and the flavors of anise complement breakfast sausage perfectly._


----------



## jbo_c (Mar 18, 2019)

I was thinking reisling.

Jbo


----------



## dralarms (Mar 18, 2019)

jbo_c said:


> I was thinking reisling.
> 
> Jbo


Depends on weather there’s sausage in the gravy.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 19, 2019)

heatherd said:


> Wine Folly has you covered, as well as what to pair with Denver omelette, chicken&waffles, eggs Benadict, and steel cut oatmeal.
> 
> https://winefolly.com/tutorial/wine...laxo9lxe6epira0d0gdnciizwc5pafmwbynuok-rjreci
> 
> ...



So you're a morning wine drinker huh, thought so.


----------



## beano (Mar 19, 2019)

Do we have side meat?
Bacon maybe... Or ham? Mouth watering now. Possibly some extra biscuits.


----------



## jbo_c (Mar 19, 2019)

Side meat? Where are you from? My family is the only people I’ve ever heard say/eat side meat.

We just fry it like bacon, no soaking or anything. I’ve also had it as “sawmill chicken”, which is soaked a little in water, then battered and fried. (‘Cause who doesn’t need some deep fried salt pork?). I like it that way too, but I mostly just like it straight up.

I eat it at breakfast, but my favorite way is as a side to fresh vegetable soup in the summer. 

How do you fix and eat it?

Jbo


----------



## crooked cork (Mar 19, 2019)

I haven't eaten side pork in 35 years, it was poor mans food back then and we were poor.
My bride bought some last week by mistake, so we will have to fry it up and relive childhood memories.


----------



## beano (Mar 19, 2019)

North Carolina here.
Side meat , or some call it streak of lean. Fatback is another.
We (I) like mine fried crisp and crunchy.
Except when we fry our cabbage or other greens. Then it's just tossed on for seasoning.




jbo_c said:


> Side meat? Where are you from? My family is the only people I’ve ever heard say/eat side meat.
> 
> We just fry it like bacon, no soaking or anything. I’ve also had it as “sawmill chicken”, which is soaked a little in water, then battered and fried. (‘Cause who doesn’t need some deep fried salt pork?). I like it that way too, but I mostly just like it straight up.
> 
> ...


----------



## heatherd (Mar 19, 2019)

*Chicken & Waffles*

*Wine Pairings:* Lambrusco di Grasparossa, Lambrusco di Sorbara, Sparkling Shiraz, or Brachetto d’Acqui

Southern fried chicken deserves a very special kind of waffle:


It’s got to be round.
It’s got to be spongy.
It’s got to have an ice-cream-scoop-sized dollop of butter on top.
 The perfect wine plays the roll of a cool refreshing iced tea. Just like iced tea, chilled red wines have tannins. The tannins are very useful in this pairing because tannins help scrape fat from your tongue. You’re going to need it.


----------



## heatherd (Mar 20, 2019)

dralarms said:


> Depends on weather there’s sausage in the gravy.


Well of course there's sausage in the gravy!


----------

